# Is this the best job ever?



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

I came across this article where Grant from Mythbusters discusses his careers. I especially liked this exerp :bigsmile:



> I always wanted to have a technical career that was also creative. I have been extremely lucky in that sense to be able to combine those two things. First career I had right out of engineering school was at Lucas film, not working in the movies but working in home theater. I would essentially take the latest and greatest home theater equipment and take it down to my lab and try to blow it up for Home THX, for certification.


----------



## atledreier (Mar 2, 2007)

That sounds like a shoddy job!  Oh no, I wouldn't want Grant's job.. oh no, sir, not me. Not ever... Ok, maybe a little...


----------

